# Topics > Projects >  Robot-Era Project, EU-FP7, Europe

## Airicist

youtube.com/RobotEraProject

facebook.com/Robot-Era-367387536681863




> The objective of the Robot-Era project is to develop, implement and demonstrate the general feasibility, scientific/technical effectiveness and social/legal plausibility and acceptability by end-users of a plurality of complete advanced robotic services, integrated in intelligent environments, which will actively work in real conditions and cooperate with real people and between them to favour independent living, improve the quality of life and the efficiency of care for elderly people.


EU-FP7 - Framework Programmes for Research and Technological Development on Wikipedia

Manager - Filippo Cavallo

----------


## Airicist

Robot-Era Project Official Video 

 Published on Mar 7, 2014




> - Interview to Filippo Cavallo (Project Manager of Robot-Era)
> - The Robot-Era remote shopping scenario
> - Interview to an Italian senior that tested the robots
> - Video call scenario
> - Garbage scenario
> - Interview to an Italian elderly that tested the robot
> - Gas leakage scenario
> - Drugs reminder scenario
> - Concierge scenario
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robot-Era manipulation demo: Bring me cereals! 

 Published on Mar 26, 2014




> This is a short demo about the manipulation capability of the domestic robot (DoRo) of the Robot-Era project.

----------


## Airicist

Telecom Italia and Robot-Era project joint demo: Drug reminding service 

Published on Jun 11, 2014




> This combined demo aimed at integrating the technologies developed by Telecom Italia JOL (caregivers' portal and Android apps) with the indoor localization system and Robot-Era platforms.
> On May 13, two researchers of Telecom Italy JOL (Joint Open Lab) White, visited DomoCasa Lab in Peccioli, Italy to test the "Drug reminding" service with Robot-Era researchers. The research in the Joint Open Lab has its main focus on Wellbeing and Health Innovative TEchnologies (WHITE), based on a strong interaction with ICT and biorobotics technologies.

----------


## Airicist

Robot-Era Project: the garbage collection scenario 

 Published on Nov 19, 2014




> The video displays the garbage collection scenario designed and tested by Robot-Era project.
> User asks to perform the garbage collection service. The Domestic robot takes the garbage bag and gives it to the Condominium robot at the apartment door, the Condominium robot transports it to condominium entrance and transfers it to the Outdoor robot.

----------


## Airicist

Open demonstration at euRathlon 2015 #1

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> Some of the best moments of Robot-Era open demonstration held in Piombino (Italy) during the challenge euRathlon 2015

----------


## Airicist

CoRo conceptual video

Published on Sep 25, 2015




> This shows the concept of the Robot-Era residential robot transportation service. The robot lives in a residential building, and anyone living in the building can use it for in-house transportation. The robot is a MetraLabs modified G6 platform. This concept will be tried on an extensive live experiment in the context of the EU FP7 Robot-Era project

----------


## Airicist

The condominium robot in a healthcare facility in Florence

Published on Jan 7, 2016

----------

